# Calling Chloé Drew Owners!



## 123delirious

Hi ladies. I've been umming and ahhing the past few weeks about whether or not I should purchase a mini Drew in storm blue. I'm hoping anyone who owns a Drew is able to shed some light on its pros and cons. 

How's yours holding up? Do you have any scratches on the metal hardware due to the fiddly pin lock closure? Are you still loving it?

Any comments are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Chanellover2015

Id like to hear some feedback as well. It's such an elegant bag!


----------



## skimilk

Love my Drew- got it this summer, used it pretty often and no sign of scratch yet... if I didn't have so many bags on my wish list (including a Faye) I would get another one- perhaps a smaller one in bright color like red calfskin or curry python (mine is small- though my SA called it a medium, basically the biggest one that comes w/ a chain- and is python/black calfskin.)

I would totally recommend it- I love it, it fits more than it looks & I get tons of compliments! The only con I can think of is that the thin chain can be a bit much if you are carrying a lot of stuff- it actually doesn't bother me too much but I know there are others who have complained about it, and I can def see it, esp on bare shoulders.


----------



## skimilk

Oh and that color is TDF!


----------



## Gemmathilde

I have the mini drew in a light pink shade. I don't have any scratches on the hardware from the pin yet. But I did wear black jeans and the jean color rubbed onto the bag.  that shouldn't be a problem for you since you want the storm blue color (love that color btw!)

Pros:
-Beautiful and feminine bag that goes with any outfit
-gold hardware looks like jewelry
-very well made bag

Cons:
-mini size doesn't fit as much as I thought it would
-bag shape is not really sturdy so if u don't close the bag with Turlock, the bag mouth just hangs open
-turn lock can be annoying to have to close all the time
-chain strap is painful when you're not wearing a sweater or jacket

I feel this bag was made for special occasions or going out. It's not ideal for quick runs to the store or even shopping, because of the turn lock part I mentioned. It's really annoying to have to always close your bag with the lock and open the lock when you need to get in and out quickly. But if you are just at an event, you most likely won't have to dig into your bag often. Hope this makes sense!


----------



## 123delirious

skimilk said:


> Love my Drew- got it this summer, used it pretty often and no sign of scratch yet... if I didn't have so many bags on my wish list (including a Faye) I would get another one- perhaps a smaller one in bright color like red calfskin or curry python (mine is small- though my SA called it a medium, basically the biggest one that comes w/ a chain- and is python/black calfskin.)
> 
> I would totally recommend it- I love it, it fits more than it looks & I get tons of compliments! The only con I can think of is that the thin chain can be a bit much if you are carrying a lot of stuff- it actually doesn't bother me too much but I know there are others who have complained about it, and I can def see it, esp on bare shoulders.






Gemmathilde said:


> I have the mini drew in a light pink shade. I don't have any scratches on the hardware from the pin yet. But I did wear black jeans and the jean color rubbed onto the bag.  that shouldn't be a problem for you since you want the storm blue color (love that color btw!)
> 
> Pros:
> -Beautiful and feminine bag that goes with any outfit
> -gold hardware looks like jewelry
> -very well made bag
> 
> Cons:
> -mini size doesn't fit as much as I thought it would
> -bag shape is not really sturdy so if u don't close the bag with Turlock, the bag mouth just hangs open
> -turn lock can be annoying to have to close all the time
> -chain strap is painful when you're not wearing a sweater or jacket
> 
> I feel this bag was made for special occasions or going out. It's not ideal for quick runs to the store or even shopping, because of the turn lock part I mentioned. It's really annoying to have to always close your bag with the lock and open the lock when you need to get in and out quickly. But if you are just at an event, you most likely won't have to dig into your bag often. Hope this makes sense!



Thanks for the feedback! The Faye is on my wish list too.

I think I might feel the same about the chain strap because I recently bought a Mulberry Lily and have experienced the same problem (Summer's just begun in Australia so I'll be wearing short sleeves/sleeveless tops).


----------



## skimilk

The small size must be quite a bit roomier than the mini! Like I said it always fits more than I expect it to. I agree tho that it's not really an everyday bag. The chain is a bit too delicate for that. But the chain is also the reason why I love Drew! I actively dislike the version w/ the leather strap. It looks so frumpy when Drew is all about looking delicate & feminine while looking modern.
(Please don't be offended if you have one of them! Just my opinion.)

The lock doesn't bother me personally... probably up to the person.


----------



## gbtl

That's such a lovely colour! I personally prefer the small size to the mini though, because the mini honestly doesn't fit much. I haven't had any problems with the hardware scratching (I put a coat of clear nail varnish on the lock) but it is a bit troublesome to fiddle with the closure when you're on the go. The bag is also not very rigid in shape, so it's tricky to close the bag with one hand when it's not full. I didn't have any problems with the chain cutting into my shoulder, but I don't really stuff a lot of things into that bag so it's not super heavy or anything.

I still love my Drew though and it's a very elegant bag, but I just wish they had a back pocket or something so it would be easier to grab my phone and keys. Anyway, hope this helps!


----------



## gbtl

(accidentally posted twice)


----------



## 123delirious

skimilk said:


> The small size must be quite a bit roomier than the mini! Like I said it always fits more than I expect it to. I agree tho that it's not really an everyday bag. The chain is a bit too delicate for that. But the chain is also the reason why I love Drew! I actively dislike the version w/ the leather strap. It looks so frumpy when Drew is all about looking delicate & feminine while looking modern.
> (Please don't be offended if you have one of them! Just my opinion.)
> 
> The lock doesn't bother me personally... probably up to the person.



I think I'm sold! I went in store to have a look today and the mini is the perfect size. The small is too big and the nano is tiny.


----------



## 123delirious

gbtl said:


> That's such a lovely colour! I personally prefer the small size to the mini though, because the mini honestly doesn't fit much. I haven't had any problems with the hardware scratching (I put a coat of clear nail varnish on the lock) but it is a bit troublesome to fiddle with the closure when you're on the go. The bag is also not very rigid in shape, so it's tricky to close the bag with one hand when it's not full. I didn't have any problems with the chain cutting into my shoulder, but I don't really stuff a lot of things into that bag so it's not super heavy or anything.
> 
> I still love my Drew though and it's a very elegant bag, but I just wish they had a back pocket or something so it would be easier to grab my phone and keys. Anyway, hope this helps!



I have a bad habit of leaving my bags open for easy access to the contents inside so it'll probably take me a little more effort than usual. I don't want the pin scratching the leather if I leave it unlocked!


----------



## Maggie Ma

gbtl said:


> That's such a lovely colour! I personally prefer the small size to the mini though, because the mini honestly doesn't fit much. I haven't had any problems with the hardware scratching (I put a coat of clear nail varnish on the lock) but it is a bit troublesome to fiddle with the closure when you're on the go. The bag is also not very rigid in shape, so it's tricky to close the bag with one hand when it's not full. I didn't have any problems with the chain cutting into my shoulder, but I don't really stuff a lot of things into that bag so it's not super heavy or anything.
> 
> I still love my Drew though and it's a very elegant bag, but I just wish they had a back pocket or something so it would be easier to grab my phone and keys. Anyway, hope this helps!




Hi, may I know if the chain is detachable or not? Many thanks in advance


----------



## gbtl

Maggie Ma said:


> Hi, may I know if the chain is detachable or not? Many thanks in advance


The chain is knotted around the loop so I think you can probably untie it! I haven't tried though because I'm afraid I might not be able to tie it back properly haha.


----------



## aimeng

gbtl said:


> That's such a lovely colour! I personally prefer the small size to the mini though, because the mini honestly doesn't fit much. I haven't had any problems with the hardware scratching (I put a coat of clear nail varnish on the lock) but it is a bit troublesome to fiddle with the closure when you're on the go. The bag is also not very rigid in shape, so it's tricky to close the bag with one hand when it's not full. I didn't have any problems with the chain cutting into my shoulder, but I don't really stuff a lot of things into that bag so it's not super heavy or anything.
> 
> I still love my Drew though and it's a very elegant bag, but I just wish they had a back pocket or something so it would be easier to grab my phone and keys. Anyway, hope this helps!




May I asked why u put a clear coat of nail on the hardware? Will it prevent from scathing ? What kind of coat is it!? Top coat or base coat? Will there coat be harmful for the hardware? Sorry I have a lot of questions !


----------



## gbtl

aimeng said:


> May I asked why u put a clear coat of nail on the hardware? Will it prevent from scathing ? What kind of coat is it!? Top coat or base coat? Will there coat be harmful for the hardware? Sorry I have a lot of questions !


Hi, I used the OPI clear top coat. I can't say for certain if it'll ruin the hardware but so far it hasn't affected mine yet. Yep I put the coat on to prevent scratches - found the tip somewhere on a thread about Phillip Lim Pashlis (which also have the same tendency to get scratched)!


----------



## aimeng

gbtl said:


> hi, i used the opi clear top coat. I can't say for certain if it'll ruin the hardware but so far it hasn't affected mine yet. Yep i put the coat on to prevent scratches - found the tip somewhere on a thread about phillip lim pashlis (which also have the same tendency to get scratched)!



thank u very much&#65281;


----------



## htina

I'm debating getting a Drew on my Europe trip in April, I love the suede versions. I think they're beautiful and dainty but I tend to stick to boxier and structured bag, so I'm on the fence about how often I'll really wear it. How often do you guys wear your Drew and how's it holding up? 

Would anyone also know where I might be able to find the Drew in either Barcelona or Rome? I've heard that VAT refund are slightly higher in Barcelona... Anyone know if that's true?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Hello there [emoji5]&#65039;as far as I know , the only Italian Chloe store is located in Milan , but in Rome you can find drew at Gente or Leam....I use my small drew pink so much and love it to pieces : I recommend you the small size because it is perfect from day to night[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## bkhawk

Hi all! I just picked up this truly stunning dark blue with silver hardware mini drew. When I saw it at saks my eyes went all [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! I thought the only drews with silver hardware were size small in black and grey, but I saw this little cutie and was so in love. I wear a lot of black so at first I tried to convince myself that cement pink with gold was a better choice (it's gorgeous too!), but this blue bag was so captivating. The silver hardware is SO shiny. The blue is so deep. The combination is incredibly elegant, I think.  I plan to mostly use it for going out to dinner and various events, rather than an all day purse, so I'm not so concerned with whether the chain can become bothersome as some have indicated. Here is a picture of my new drew - the color may be slightly off because of the awful lighting in my living room at the moment.


----------



## BagsNshoeslover

Does anyone know the price for the small drew in Paris currently?


----------



## 123delirious

bkhawk said:


> Hi all! I just picked up this truly stunning dark blue with silver hardware mini drew. When I saw it at saks my eyes went all [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! I thought the only drews with silver hardware were size small in black and grey, but I saw this little cutie and was so in love. I wear a lot of black so at first I tried to convince myself that cement pink with gold was a better choice (it's gorgeous too!), but this blue bag was so captivating. The silver hardware is SO shiny. The blue is so deep. The combination is incredibly elegant, I think.  I plan to mostly use it for going out to dinner and various events, rather than an all day purse, so I'm not so concerned with whether the chain can become bothersome as some have indicated. Here is a picture of my new drew - the color may be slightly off because of the awful lighting in my living room at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256401



Your Drew looks beautiful! Thank you for sharing


----------



## xcaramelizex

Does it seem like the bag makes a lot of noise? I can't help but notice that the toggles (ends of the chain strap) keep clinking against the loops that the chain is tied to. 

I returned a small Drew in favour of a mini size and didn't seem to notice this issue when I had the small... but I also didn't try on the small more than a handful of times.


----------



## arshya94

123delirious said:


> Hi ladies. I've been umming and ahhing the past few weeks about whether or not I should purchase a mini Drew in storm blue. I'm hoping anyone who owns a Drew is able to shed some light on its pros and cons.
> 
> 
> 
> How's yours holding up? Do you have any scratches on the metal hardware due to the fiddly pin lock closure? Are you still loving it?
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments are greatly appreciated!







Chanellover2015 said:


> Id like to hear some feedback as well. It's such an elegant bag!







htina said:


> I'm debating getting a Drew on my Europe trip in April, I love the suede versions. I think they're beautiful and dainty but I tend to stick to boxier and structured bag, so I'm on the fence about how often I'll really wear it. How often do you guys wear your Drew and how's it holding up?
> 
> 
> 
> Would anyone also know where I might be able to find the Drew in either Barcelona or Rome? I've heard that VAT refund are slightly higher in Barcelona... Anyone know if that's true?







xcaramelizex said:


> Does it seem like the bag makes a lot of noise? I can't help but notice that the toggles (ends of the chain strap) keep clinking against the loops that the chain is tied to.
> 
> 
> 
> I returned a small Drew in favour of a mini size and didn't seem to notice this issue when I had the small... but I also didn't try on the small more than a handful of times.




I've had the Drew for nearly 2 months now. I have the Motty grey in a small size....I love the bag...it's beautiful albeit not the most practical. But it looks gorgeous worn with just about everything! 

The bag does tend to get a few scratches on the lock and that kinda bothers me and yet doesn't....I try and think of it as a Cartier Love Band Syndrome. More the scratches more the use and more the love....lol. 

Sound wise...it does make a rather soft tinkle.... 

I think the leather version over the suede....I think suede has the tendency to 'flop'...if you know what I mean...and htina since you say you like more structured bags I think you'll like the leather more. Try the perforated version...you might even like that! 

Between the sizes...well I can't say....I haven't seen the mini in person....my mom picked up the grey small one from Paris for me(I knew exactly what I wanted) so I'd suggest you see what's the usage you want out of your bag and pick a size based on that. One tip...the Drew isn't by any means an everyday bag...it isn't structured or designed for it. 

123delirious I love the blue with the gold! I have a Chanel mini in navy with ghw and I always get compliments on the colour scheme. And I think these combo goes with just about every kind of clothing....and transitions well from day to night and from casual to semi formal. I personally would prefer this one in the mini. Just seems to look better in a smaller size...chicer and more ladylike! 

Hope I was able to shed some light! I hope you get the bag that you set your heart on! Do tell!  

Love and hugs!


----------



## boyaddict

Hi~ may i know the euro price of chloe drew in small size? Thanks!!


----------



## karrotandkiwi

I have Drew for about a month and the fact that I have to use 2 hands to simply open and close the bag is really getting to me. I like being hands-free and Drew is quite a hassle to take things out of. There are so many steps involved gosh.


----------



## mimicry26

hi does anyone know the available size for drew bag?

nano - mini - small ?
3 sizes?

it would be great if there is a comparison pic  tia


----------



## Mameeshiba

I believe there are four sizes! Nano, mini, small and medium. Sizing is kind of confusing I'd agree. I don't have a picture but I've seen them in store. The nano is REALLY small definitely wouldn't fit much more than an iPhone and lipgloss. Mini is a little larger and fits a tri-fold wallet, cell phone, and a small point and shoot camera. I have this size and really like it! Small is a good deal larger and would fit something closer to a kindle in addition to the other items. I haven't seen the medium in store but I've seen them around and they're pretty huge. IMO, two best sizes are mini or small.


----------



## innocent smilez

karrotandkiwi said:


> I have Drew for about a month and the fact that I have to use 2 hands to simply open and close the bag is really getting to me. I like being hands-free and Drew is quite a hassle to take things out of. There are so many steps involved gosh.



Same here! I've had mine for a little under a month, and I'm still fidgeting to close it up when i'm taking out a credit card or something. 

However, in regards to the scratches question, I've been trying to keep the plastic protectors (that were already on the bag when it arrived) on the metal hardware for as long as possible.


----------



## chloehandbags

I have the clutch version.

The lock is fine, as you can just leave the pin dangling, if you can't be bothered to fiddle with it.

The magnet keeps the bag securely closed, either way. 

Sometimes the pin falls out on its own, anyway.

The lock doesn't seem any more prone to scratches than any other Chloe lock, but then I do tend to be quite careful with my bags.



innocent smilez said:


> Same here! I've had mine for a little under a month, and I'm still fidgeting to close it up when i'm taking out a credit card or something.
> 
> However, in regards to the scratches question, I've been trying to keep the plastic protectors (that were already on the bag when it arrived) on the metal hardware for as long as possible.



Apparently, even though that seems like a good idea, it is actually not, as they can trap any dirt (even if it's just microscopic), or moisture, against the brass and cause corrosion.

Plastic protectors are really just designed to protect the hardware pre-use, when both they and the hardware are totally new and pristine.

I would also not use a nail top coat, personally, as the brass comes already varnished, so I would be concerned that it might destroy that varnish/leave an uneven finish. 

I think it's better to leave it as it is, gently wipe it with a soft cloth when necessary (to remove fingerprints) and just try to not to bash it against things as far as possible (easier said than done, I know!).


----------



## Kisa 3

I just found an amazing deal for a small Chloé Drew bag from a local reseller: The bag is like new and more than half off! 
What do you all think of your Drew bags by now? Do you still love and use it? I actually wanted the Gucci Dionysus to be my next bag, but I've always loved the Drew and the offfer is just great &#128521; What I'm also thinking about is: It's in navy blue and I'm not to sure about that. I usually wear very neutral colors like black, white, grey and brown. Do you like the Drew in navy blue and do you think it's versatile?


----------



## Clifmar

bkhawk said:


> Hi all! I just picked up this truly stunning dark blue with silver hardware mini drew. When I saw it at saks my eyes went all [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! I thought the only drews with silver hardware were size small in black and grey, but I saw this little cutie and was so in love. I wear a lot of black so at first I tried to convince myself that cement pink with gold was a better choice (it's gorgeous too!), but this blue bag was so captivating. The silver hardware is SO shiny. The blue is so deep. The combination is incredibly elegant, I think.  I plan to mostly use it for going out to dinner and various events, rather than an all day purse, so I'm not so concerned with whether the chain can become bothersome as some have indicated. Here is a picture of my new drew - the color may be slightly off because of the awful lighting in my living room at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256401


I’m considering buying this exact bag on eBay! Could you post some mod shots and how you pack it? I’d really appreciate it


----------



## MadisonBG

gbtl said:


> Hi, I used the OPI clear top coat. I can't say for certain if it'll ruin the hardware but so far it hasn't affected mine yet. Yep I put the coat on to prevent scratches - found the tip somewhere on a thread about Phillip Lim Pashlis (which also have the same tendency to get scratched)!


----------



## MadisonBG

gbtl said:


> Hi, I used the OPI clear top coat. I can't say for certain if it'll ruin the hardware but so far it hasn't affected mine yet. Yep I put the coat on to prevent scratches - found the tip somewhere on a thread about Phillip Lim Pashlis (which also have the same tendency to get scratched)!


It’s a great idea to use a clear coat on it. The brass part of the dress uniforms in the military here in the USA have a clear coat on them for the same reason. A lot of people soak them in nail polish remover to take the clear coat off, but then the brass has to be polished much more frequently.


----------



## MadisonBG

Kisa 3 said:


> I just found an amazing deal for a small Chloé Drew bag from a local reseller: The bag is like new and more than half off!
> What do you all think of your Drew bags by now? Do you still love and use it? I actually wanted the Gucci Dionysus to be my next bag, but I've always loved the Drew and the offfer is just great &#128521; What I'm also thinking about is: It's in navy blue and I'm not to sure about that. I usually wear very neutral colors like black, white, grey and brown. Do you like the Drew in navy blue and do you think it's versatile?


That really is a stunner!!! I’m not a blue bag person typically either but yours really is gorgeous. I just got a mini Drew as well. I love it, but I need to figure out a way to attach the chain strap. I like how yours is on there.


----------



## onnathebanana

HELP! I own a small sized Drew and it's perfect, apart from the tiny scuff marks on the lock (lower left side on the hardware).
I'm a rookie at bag maintenance and watched some youtube videos about Cape Cod polishing cloths (tested on silver watches). Thinking of giving it a try but worried if this might take off the gold and turn it silver? 
Anyone have experience on how to polish off the scuffing and the tiny scratch marks on Chloe hardware? Thanks a lot.


----------



## chloehandbags

HELP! I own a small sized Drew and it's perfect, apart from the tiny scuff marks on the lock (lower left side on the hardware).


onnathebanana said:


> I'm a rookie at bag maintenance and watched some youtube videos about Cape Cod polishing cloths (tested on silver watches). Thinking of giving it a try but worried if this might take off the gold and turn it silver?
> Anyone have experience on how to polish off the scuffing and the tiny scratch marks on Chloe hardware? Thanks a lot.
> 
> View attachment 5595649


Honestly, I would just leave it alone, aside from cleaning it with a soft cloth.

The lock has a clear coating, so it's not the same as polishing uncoated metal, or even gold plated metal, in this case.

If you're really careful you can use a little water and detergent on the lock, without getting it on the leather, to remove any grease buildup, but other than that I would just leave it alone.


----------

